
Amazon cloud networking outage affecting Atlassian, Twilio, Slack - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/03/02/amazon-cloud-networking-outage-affecting-atlassian-twilio-slack.html
======
scrollaway
Coincidentally, I needed to create an account on Bitbucket during this outage,
to reply to a thread, and got my email completely locked out.

What I found out is that Bitbucket has a login wall for its support system. To
the point that support@bitbucket.org is explicitly devnulled and tells you to
log in to their support site.

Congratulations Atlassian, you played yourself. This is some dailywtf
material.

Stuff like this makes me especially upset because feeding in emails to a
support site is a problem _Atlassian 's own fucking software solves_. What a
joke.

------
mattbillenstein
* and amazon alexa apparently...

